# Facility Claim:720 Revenue code need cpt



## crystalreign (Feb 2, 2010)

We have an insurance requesting a CPT code on the rev code 720 which is an L&D rev code. The charge is for OB Assessment/Monitor 1-2 hours. I cannot find a code that works for this as they all seem to be for when the patient actually delivers but this patient does not. They use monitoring belts on the abdomen and a BP cuff. Pt came in with abd pain and high BP. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 2, 2010)

have you tried rev code 721 for just labor or 729 for other?


----------



## crystalreign (Feb 2, 2010)

*talking to insurance now*

I called for myself to get more information and guess what they can't tell me what is wrong with this claim. The rep is saying something about surgical codes in combination. There is nothing different about how the claim was billed from other claims billed in the same manner. We haven't billed CPT codes under Rev code 720 before. The only other charges are labs-which have a code and a supply rev code. He can't even tell me which one needs a code errrggggh! I was going on info from a co-worker who called. So we will see what happens. I will try to post more info later. Thanks for your information but I think they are just trying a stall tactic to get out of paying.


----------



## janebrnn (Aug 9, 2011)

When you have patient admitted for preterm labor, is it usual to code both REV 120 R/B and REV 720 L/D for the same time of service.  If so, can you explain the reasoning as it seems like double dipping to me. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!!!


----------

